

Chinese Social Media Lessons from a Japanese Porn Star - klukoff
http://techrice.com/2011/01/20/japanese-porn-star-practices-calligraphy-for-one-million-chinese-fanboys-on-sina-weibo/

======
mahmud
She is doing everything right. Absolutely.

If you want to be closer to Chinese people it's essential that you use their
"stuff". First thing I did when I lived there was signup for QQ.

For a Japanese person to be making any effort to learn anything Chinese is
really huge. She might not realize it, but she is giving her country great PR.
The Japanese government should sponsor her and make her into an ambassador of
sorts (if not her, then put together a band of publicly acceptable "youths".)

However, it's not that hard to get 1M followers in China, specially for an
entertainer. If China has anything in abundance, it's easily excitable and
bored young men (it really boggles the mind when one takes the bus after
school and sees millions upon millions of uniformed teens just within 30
minutes)

~~~
nandemo
> _For a Japanese person to be making any effort to learn anything Chinese is
> really huge._

Er, not really, Chinese is the 2nd most popular foreign language in Japan.
Besides, since Japanese characters are a subset of Chinese characters and
calligraphy is a subject in elementary school, it's not a big deal for a
Japanese to make a half-assed job at drawing Chinese characters (i.e. just
copying them down, it's not even "learning Chinese").

That said, I agree she's doing right, by paying attention to her fans and
making them feel they have a connection.

~~~
mahmud
Japanese people need to do a bit more to show it then. Anything to heal the
wounds, really.

------
verroq
How to be popular

1\. Be a hot girl.

2\. Dress in skimpy clothing

I think I'm seeing a trend here.

~~~
DannoHung
Well, she is making a specific effort to appeal to Chinese fans by engaging
them on terms that they appreciate.

I think it's interesting considering her product is banned in the market she's
devoting attention to.

------
est
Trivia:

She got trolled hard on Sina Weibo, too. In the picture of the OP's article,
she presents of Chinese/Kanji text calligraphy requested by her fans on Sina
Weibo. But,

1\. The thrid item on the second column (from right to left) means "Japanese
people", but also implies "fuck yourself"

2\. The last item on the second column (RTL) 达菲鸡[1] is Internet homonym for
masturbation.

3\. The 3rd item on the 4th column (RTL) is Internet metaphor for "long enough
fucking creats feelings", the original meaning is "Staying together long
enough creats feelings"

4\. And the last item on the last column (RTL) is popular satire for Mao
Zedong's grandson's famous terrible handwriting[2].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baidu_10_Mythical_Creatures#Da_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baidu_10_Mythical_Creatures#Da_Fei_Ji)

[2]:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en_US&query=%E4%B8%80%E5...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en_US&query=%E4%B8%80%E5%B8%88%E6%98%AF%E4%B8%AA%E5%A5%BD%E5%AD%A6%E6%A0%A1)

~~~
true_religion
She's a porn star, why do you think getting her to say sexual innuendos counts
as "trolling"? Isn't that part of her job description?

------
naithemilkman
That is a killer seo title. Porn and social media in the same sentence.

------
whosKen
actually this sort of "advertising" isn't rare in Japanese entertainment
industry. a lot of fresh actors, idols, and singers are required by their
agency to update their personal blog daily and interact with their fans.

what's interesting is seeing how effective it is when applied to a market that
is not expecting such attention from those in the spotlight. for the western
world, twitter is a providing similar service, but perhaps we can do better..

